# Bluetooth stereo



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

What are your thoughts after listening to this for a bit? I am thinking about getting this kit to use up some cut away pieces.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been using it more. It gets bad if I crank up the volume, but as background when in the shop, it's good.

You are limited to 12" separation between the speakers as purchased, maybe you could modify that.

I'm satisfied with the kit and the way it sounds.


----------



## Artie623 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have a local Rockler and am grateful I do. BUT, that said, Rockler, Woodcraft etc: are promoting costly versions of knock-offs that make no real sense if you think about it. As far as the blue-tooth speaker goes?... I'm sure they purchased a generic boatload of them at a steal-of-a-deal price… they would sell "Rockler" aspirin if the price was right. I've gotten more wary of private label stuff… many of these items are nothing more than brokered sales with no in-house expertise behind them. Like I said, I love Rockler… but am very wary with the current trend of privately labeled items that face no competition by the nature of them.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I think in this case they are selling the ease of completing a project. They sell a lot of products that fill that purpose.

I could possibly put together a better sounding blue tooth stereo by purchasing all the components , but in this case I chose the easy way.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Too bad Google killed off Chromecast Audio, glad I have one.


----------



## Stancin (Sep 11, 2018)

I made this from the same kit as a gift for a friend, it works OK, makes some rude noises when powering-up but otherwise it sounds OK. The speakers must be press-fit and glued in since there's no clamps or brackets provided.
This one will be firewood if the electronics ever break, it's not serviceable. There are plenty of these bluetooth speaker kits around, this one is by far the simplest from the electronics standpoint, it really is plug-and-play.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a nice box for the speaker. It's not the same kit.

I did not glue in the components, just press fit.


----------



## Stancin (Sep 11, 2018)

mine is the two speakers with control pod, I put one speaker on each end.
Your's is different?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I was just going by the photo that you posted, it shows just 1 hole.

Rockler has a gift card giveaway for projects built using this kit. Check it out

https://www.rockler.com/rockler-stereo-wireless-speaker-kit-with-2-speakers-and-playback-volume-controls?turntosuid=TkgAakwf&turntosku=50995&transId=5373617&turntoEmailType=reviewSolicitation&reviewStartAction=shareAPhoto&turntoflow=review#turntodone


----------

